# Cheat disk question



## Space Monkey (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey all
I have a question for you, as I'm not a gamer and know nothing about it.

I'm looking for a few different game cheat disks, the same kind of idea as the Blaze Xploder. It has to be a tangible product rather than something you just download online.
Are there many such things available?


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 21, 2005)

I really don't understand what you are referring to. Do you mean some kind of FAQ walkthrough source?


----------



## Hypes (Feb 21, 2005)

I tlink cheat disks gave way to use~-input through a console a long time ago.


----------



## Space Monkey (Feb 21, 2005)

My friend introduced me to this product:
http://www.consolesandgadgets.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/22_49/products_id/990?osCsid=3157aae75a01c74e14776844047294b6

Evidently, a disk with loads of cheats, free lives and tricks to help you out with a load of different games.

Like I said, I know nothing about gaming, but I was wondering if anyone just knew of anything similar that wasn't Blaze (who I believe are now out of business.)


----------



## Leto (Feb 21, 2005)

Nope now that  you can find most cheat code online or download them from websites, it's too expensive to press and sell a CD with it.


----------

